# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 13.03.2010 - 14.03.2010

## CyberHelper

IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\rintam.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\курсовая.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\rintam_0.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\recycler.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\s-5-3-42-2819952290-8240758988-879315005-3665.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\реферат дет.сад.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\фото.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )IM-Worm.Win32.VB.ln -> c:\program files\drweb av-desk\infected.!!!\мама.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.241, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.24677, NOD32: Win32/VB.NJO worm, AVAST4: Win32:VB-EUR [Wrm] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.xir -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2072077403-5064256498-171731686-7921\wmfcgr.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.3149, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.xlw -> c:\windows\system32\svcs32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.xsh -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8427471673-3756704917-644012389-2876\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.BR, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.xsh -> c:\photolab\rintam\celunoc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.BR, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.vye -> c:\windows\system32\syre32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.iic -> c:\sysfiles\ajdmwmtpfhj.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BrowseBan.252 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Hascha.fd -> c:\windows\system32\overlapp32.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.42283, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3268635, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dokj -> c:\windows\system32\gopyfyg.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOEF, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AISC [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dokj -> c:\windows\system32\sysy.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOEF, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AISC [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dokj -> c:\windows\system32\kemmuhof.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOEF, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AISC [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dokj -> c:\windows\system32\reko.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AOEF, AVAST4: Win32:Agent-AISC [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.vto -> c:\windows\system32\umdmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.8426, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.BAT.Agent.bo -> c:\windows\system32\videodriver.exe ( NOD32: BAT/Agent.NAZ worm )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

